# Gboard problem



## nacam (10 mo ago)

Hello good day everybody.My device have problem. Gboard doesn't work on my device.When I type anything. The keyboard does not come up.Other keyboard apps are not as comfortable as gboard.Thanks


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Go to De ice preferences, keyboard,manage keyboards and then that’s where you gonna have it right there. Make sure it’s your selected keyboard.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I just use my phone from the Google home app. Much easier than doing an onscreen keyboard. 


Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## a11d3lete (9 mo ago)

Do you have a Bluetooth keyboard connected? Or use a different bluetooth remote other than the TiVo brand one?


----------

